

Purported iPhone 5 Built From Individual Parts By Chinese Repair Site - kapkapkap
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/07/iphone-5-pics-from-parts/

======
patio11
Submission accurately reports Wired's headline, but the site is in fact
Japanese. This helpfully lets me read it, but there isn't much "there" there.

They were able to purchase some parts of shadowy provenance which, on basis of
their previous experience with iDevices, do not appear to be known parts. They
therefore assume they're iPhone 5 parts. (Two competing hypothesis that jump
to my mind are "Knockoff" and "Unauthorized overproduction of non-Apple parts
with Apple logo attached to them to increase the resale value." because, hey,
China.)

Anyhow, iLabFactory had their technicians take the parts they had bought and
attach a current-generation screen and whatnot, for what they think is a sneak
preview of what the new iPhone 5 will look like. Pictures attached at the
original link and quite comprehensible without being able to read Japanese.

------
sounds
Wired is reposting [http://9to5mac.com/2012/07/29/new-purported-next-
generation-...](http://9to5mac.com/2012/07/29/new-purported-next-generation-
iphone-part-photos-show-fully-assembled-device/)

Discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4308864>

------
kapkapkap
Link to source (in Chinese) - <http://ilab.cc/news/5888.html>

~~~
Gigablah
That's not Chinese, it's Japanese.

